# Doggy Door



## ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

We are buying our first house, we are currently renting. So now we can get a doggy door to run into the FENCED in backyard. so I was wondering is it easy to train them to go to the dog door? And has anyone got one of those electronic dog doors. I was wondering if we could get any tips on how to make this easy for us. Also should we leave the door open all the time for her to run in and out all day or is it best not to?


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We have one that goes from the garage to the outside fenced yard. Our new GSD puppy will probably not use it since he'll stay inside mostly. But our older border collie/corgi mix prefers to stay outside during the day and the doggie door is for him to come in the garage to his soft bed when he's tired and if its cold or rainy. (he also does not like children, and I have 2 kids (dog was here before kids) so we have to keep him out of the house until the kids are in bed at night).

He does not like the doggie door much...but will use it. If you have an older dog with any vision issues...it is harder to get them to use it. It scares him because he cant see real good through the opaque flap. We started out by moving the flap for him and calling him in and out through it. Now he will usually do it himself. 

We got ours at Home Depot. Its the doggie door with a flap and a plastic piece you can drop down in it if you want it to stay closed.


----------



## ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

Sammy is only 9 weeks old, she's pretty good now at not having any accidnets in the house


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

Our huskies took about 10 seconds to figure out the doggie door. We often have to shut it just to keep them from flying in and out endlessly. River took a bit longer, never having lived inside but caught on after watching the rest come and go. 

The first door that we got, we had to hold the flap and entice them through a few times, but it didn't take long until they enjoyed the freedom.

Haven't heard much positive about the electronic doors.


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

my mom has the electric door for her two dogs.

Her Bernese Mt. dog is 110 lbs. The size of the doggie door would make home evasion a piece of cake if she had the regular doggie doors.

He second dog is an 11 year old cocker. Neither took long to figure the door out.

Congrats on the new house.


----------



## ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

Should i leave it open 24/7 while i'm at work for her to come and go as she pleases or leave it close while we are out


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I think you should keep it closed. There are a lot of dangers associated with leaving your dog alone in the back yard when you're not home (getting out of the yard, being stolen, being poisoned, etc) and an open dog door basically leaves your pup open to those dangers. Most of the time, she'll likely be in the house snoozing anyhow. So why expose her to the dangers? 

Actually, if you haven't put one in, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

No, it's not difficult to train them to go in and out a doggy door.

I however would not give a dog access to an entire yard all day unsupervised. Way too many dangers. Dogs can go under, over or through fences, dogs can be abused or stolen. Plus it's a good way to have the entire yard and everything in it trashed by a bored dog.

Now giving the dog access through the doggy door to a secure kennel would be another matter. Maybe consider building a nice, sturdy kennel, complete with floor and topper, off the house and using the doggy door to give the dog free run between house and kennel. A kennel inside a fenced yard is much safer than just the fenced yard.


----------



## ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks


----------

